# Ear Plugs!



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

look at mounted shooting pages or sites. They would probably be the best to answer this question.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I just bought a pack of the fleece type ones, seem to work for my girl.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you look online for tack stores online, there are all sorts of options. Even your local tack store should have something. It's a very common item to carry.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't have much experience with ear plugs other than back when stuffing feminine hygiene products in rope horse ears was pretty common.

So question, fluffy ones work better to get them used to it especially with unclipped ears before trying the foam ones?


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

I know this is a week old, but I have to use ear plugs on a couple lesson horses I ride. There called POMMS Equine Ear Plugs, they're great in my opinion.


----------

